# Dimarzio/IBZ pickups are bad?



## raxter (Jun 29, 2014)

Hey, this is my first post. Just got my first seven string guitar, Ibanez RG927QMZ. It has the stock pickups.
A lot of people dislike the stock Dimarzio/IBZ pickups, but in my opinion they are tight as f*ck! 
My amp is a Marshall Vintage Modern that is known to be on the muddy side. The amp is boosted by a Boss SD-1 though..
Here's a demo.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AibKlLRl7Qg


----------



## Legion (Jun 29, 2014)

If you think they are tight, why do you care about others' opinions?
I do not mean this in a rude or condescending manner at all. If you think they are tight and you enjoy them, then simply plug in and rock it dude.


----------



## GoldDragon (Jun 29, 2014)

Ibanez pickups have gotten really good. Those IBZ ones are real dimarzios. If you like the way they play and sound, keep them!


----------



## raxter (Jun 29, 2014)

Thanks, I just wanted to prove that they don't suck as they say all over the internet...


----------



## filipe (Jun 29, 2014)

I know what you mean, many people talk bad about ibanez pickups but still sound is subjective some people like it some people dont, but there is always the marketing behind the pickup companies.


----------



## Edika (Jun 29, 2014)

I have a set on my Ibanez guitar. I like them and especially the neck pickup. The bridge while nice and tight is a bit "scratchy" and sounds a bit tiny when compared with Alnico pups, but gets the job done very well nevertheless.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Jun 29, 2014)

Cool sound clips! Yeah, I think the internet or just public opinion in general can largely influence people's perceptions of particular products, whether they've tried them or not. When it comes to most anything, especially music, people want to have what other people say is 'the best'. 

Similar to you, most people also hate on the V8/V7 pickups but I actually really like the ones I have in my RGA 121  

Just to throw this out there for the TS...
From Dimarzio website:

The DiMarzio®/IBZ pickups are specifically designed and manufactured by DiMarzio® for Ibanez, and they are not available separately. Like all DiMarzio® pickups, they are made in our New York factory. Both neck and bridge pickups are high-output models. The neck pickup is fairly bright-sounding, similar to a Super 2&#8482; (DP104). The bridge pickup is a little louder and warmer-sounding, and resembles a cross between the Steve Morse Bridge Model&#8482; (DP200) and the Super Distortion® (DP100). The R1 single-coil is warmer-sounding than a typical vintage single-coil, and was designed to work well with the neck and bridge humbuckers when they are in split mode. It has a sound similar to that of the HS-2&#8482; in split-coil mode.


----------



## Promit (Jun 29, 2014)

It's subjective and it depends on the particular model of pickups too. But keep in mind also that it's often difficult to assess what is "bad" without being able to compare to what is "good", especially side by side.


----------



## chopeth (Jun 29, 2014)

They sounded terrible in my S520ex, changed them for a CL+LF set and my life changed.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Jun 29, 2014)

If you like them, then that's all that matters  

If I remember correctly, the DMZ/IBZ pickups are based on a Super Distortion bridge and Super 2 neck.


----------



## Skrapmetal (Jun 29, 2014)

I'm not sure if they are any particular model when they have that label. I pulled a Dimarzio/IBZ bridge pup out of a guitar recently and the model number sticker matched the model number for the PAF 36th anniversary on Dimarzio's website.


----------



## nlaplante (Jun 29, 2014)

I liked the neck and bridge DiMarzio/IBZ S pickups I had in my S2075FW. Didn't care for the middle single coil tough.

I swapped them for higher output DiMarzios tough (Gravity Storm and Titan) and I put the IBZ in a guitar I gave in exchange for a 4x12 cab.

Not bad pups. Really depends on what you're trying to achieve.

From experience, best stock pups from a factory guitar.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Jun 30, 2014)

I swapped a D-Activator 7 Neck back for the stock IBZ neck pickup, been playing it for years, love it.

I'm not brand loyal, I'll use what I think sounds best for the instrument and its application.

I have Dimarzio's, EMG's, GFS's, it's all subjective.


----------



## goldsteinat0r (Jun 30, 2014)

In my experience any premium or prestige level ibanez stock pickups are always quite solid. The indo stock pickups are generally really really crappy, however. 



chopeth said:


> They sounded terrible in my S520ex, changed them for a CL+LF set and my life changed.



You might want to leave the house more often.  

Just joshin'


----------



## Jarmake (Jul 2, 2014)

I like those dimarzio/ibz pups. I had them on my 2550 and 2570. And they're usually cheap as hell. I might have to get a pair for some of my guitar one day.


----------



## blckrnblckt (Jul 2, 2014)

It's all subjective. I thought they were great compared to the crap inf pickups in other models.


----------



## tedtan (Jul 2, 2014)

AkiraSpectrum said:


> Similar to you, most people also hate on the V8/V7 pickups but I actually really like the ones I have in my RGA 121



The six string V7 and V8 are solid pickups with a somewhat vintage flavor (low to medium output); I could happily use them in a guitar. Unfortunately, the seven string V7 and V8 versions do not live up to the standard set by their six strings brethren. I've had to ditch them for something more suitable.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Jul 2, 2014)

I'm the type of dude that will give any pickups a chance, down to the cheapest stuff from unpronounceable cities in china. When i got my RG921F, i was expecting the pickups to be pretty nice. They turned out to be a little woofy for me in the guitar. I didn't really like them - it was just personal taste - they are certainly not "bad" pickups, but like any pickup, from no-names to BKPs, you either like them or you don't!


----------



## GreatWhiteYeti (Jul 2, 2014)

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> If I remember correctly, the DMZ/IBZ pickups are based on a Super Distortion bridge and Super 2 neck.



You wouldn't happen to know what the V77/V88 pickups are based on? I am going to have to make a mental note of that info


----------



## iamnoah262 (Jul 2, 2014)

I'm actually not sure i've seen many people hate on the dimarzio/ibz. It's those god awful INF muddy pickups that most people hate on. I think the stock ones on the higher end models are pretty good overall. 

I think the biggest thing for most people is that the stock ibanez pickups aren't cool. When someone says "hey man, what's your bridge pickup?" people wanna be like "that's my BKP thingy mc'blobber that cost me $4000 and has this crazy tiger print on it" (no offense to BKP fans, they're pretty damn cool). I'm glad you enjoy them though, they're good pickups.


----------



## aqa (Jul 6, 2014)

the most of the time, this pick ups are crap, don't fool yourself


----------



## chopeth (Jul 6, 2014)

goldsteinat0r said:


> In my experience any premium or prestige level ibanez stock pickups are always quite solid. The indo stock pickups are generally really really crappy, however.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just a way of talking, I mean I didn't have a guitar until I got rid of these crappy pups. My life is rich enough though, don't need your advice, kid, but thanks


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Jul 7, 2014)

The stock pickup in the neck position of my RG7620 was pretty nice, didn't care as much for the bridge model though.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jul 7, 2014)

Always replaced stocks in retty much every guitar, but when i got my ibby premium 2 years ago, the stocks were really pretty good. Still replaced them though.


----------

